# Build your own AR-15?



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Anyone here build their own AR-15? From the little bit of research I've done, it seems that it's not that hard or time consuming. Are their lowers that are preferred or ones to stay away from, uppers, barrels, BCG's, etc... Are their upper or lower part kits that are preferred and are their any pros or cons of using parts from several different manufacturers? Is it weird to use a Spikes Tactical lower with a RRA lower parts kit? Any and all advice here is appreciated. I'm just in the beginning of doing some research and thinking about buying a lower from Primary Arms to start a build. Where's the best company to buy uppers, barrels, parts kits, BCG's, etc. from? Thanks.


Are their certain parts of the rifle to save money on and other parts to splurge (barrel)?


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

It's easy. Receivers, either upper or lower are all about the same. Unless you go billet instead of forged. Spend your money on a barrel and trigger. Buy a LPK without a trigger and put a nice trigger in it and spend some coin on a nice barrel, Noveske, Daniel Defense, Spikes, Wilson Combat. But all the receivers are basically the same mil-spec piece of aluminum.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I like Bravo Company Manufacturing stuff. BCM.


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Most of the parts are the same. If there was one piece you'd want to spend more money on, it's the barrel. Aside from the trigger as mentioned above, the next item I'd spend more money on is the handguard and then the stock.

The only real reason you'd want to keep all the parts the same brand is for resale value. A frankenstein build often has poor resale value.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

My preference on spending extra money:

barrel
trigger
sights/optics

Save money by using 'generic' parts kits, BCG's, receivers, handguards, etc.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It depends on what you intend to use the rifle for. Plinking, hunting, accuracy, etc. Best is a relative term. 

Personally I have had good results with BCM, Rainier (Barrels), Daniel Defense and Centurion Arms products. I have used several of the JP Performance lower parts kits with no trigger and find them to be of good quality. I have seen no difference in most of the lower parts with exception of the trigger. 

Buy good parts from good vendors and you should not have any issues.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I have assembled six AR15 SBR and one AR10. I like to customize my rifles exactly the way I want them.

For me the Trigger is most important part. I use Giesselle exclusively. SDE ( flat trigger) on hunting rifles and SSA for defensive rifles.

-Receivers- I used to buy them on sale at gun shows. I used Spikes and Rock River. My AR10 is on a SI Defense.
- I buy most of my parts like furniture from Bravo Company or MidwayUSA. BravoCompany sells a great complete upper.

- BCG: buy Milspec. I recommend Bravo Company.

-Grips and charging handles- I like Bravo Company's Gunfighter grips. My hog hunting rifles have Hogue.

- stocks, buffer tube, buffer weight and spring: VLTOR A5 and magpul, I use MilSpec diameter. There is a commercial diameter, they are different diameters.

- hand guards : various, whatever you like. My AR10 has a JP Enterprises. I really like it.
http://www.jprifles.com/1.4.4_hg_mod.php









-LPK: GR Tactical sells a nice LPK with options for trigger.

-barrel: I like Ranier Arms barrels. I have 3 with Bravo company complete SBR uppers

- gas block. You decide if you want a fixed Front site (FSB), low profile under hand guard or tactical with picatinny.

- I use AAC QD flashiders that fit my AAC suppressors.

- sights: I use Aimpoint H-1 RDS with Larue detachable mount. I use Troy flip iron sights as backup. A few rifles have FSB sights and fixed rear sights by Daniel Defense or Larue.

I use a magpul curved trigger guard.

- I substitute the rear receiver plate with a Noveske that has a hole for QD swivels.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/18...ambidextrous-ar-15-lr-308-carbine-steel-matte










You will need a small hammer, flat pin punch, roll pin punch, armorers wrench for the castle nut, screwdriver and a way to stake your castle nut. A small cold chisel will do.

Have a small block of wood under trigger guard holes when setting its roll pins.

If you are building your upper you will need a torque wrench and barrel nut wrench. 
I use a PRI wrench for barrel nuts.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/123930/pri-barrel-nut-wrench-ar-15









You will need an upper receiver vice block clamps and vice for holding the receiver while torquing your barrel nut. I have a nice vice-block by JP Precision.

http://www.jprifles.com/1.5.1.2_maint.php









PM if you have any questions

Have fun
RFA


----------



## JCrow (May 31, 2013)

Primary Arms is a great place to shop. Check out www.arpartsfinder.com it is a pretty resourceful site to get parts.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Well the hardest part is right now is actually finding the parts. I am doing the same thing and picking up parts as I go to offset the cost. Primary Arms is a great resource. Very helpful and knowledgeable.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Part are out there. You just might need to order from a few different vendors to get what you need. In the past few months I have built 7 different uppers and 3 lowers for friends. Everything was available.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Wow lots of good info. here. JCrow, thanks for that link and RFA, I'll probably be using your post as a guide for parts. There are so many companies making/selling AR-15 parts that I have never heard of. I'm just not familiar with many of the manufacturers.


----------



## JCrow (May 31, 2013)

Wolf6151 said:


> Wow lots of good info. here. JCrow, thanks for that link and RFA, I'll probably be using your post as a guide for parts. There are so many companies making/selling AR-15 parts that I have never heard of. I'm just not familiar with many of the manufacturers.


No problem. I used that website to build my AR pistol earlier this year. One other thing I did when I had doubts about a part or vendor I would look for reviews on www.AR15.com, there's tons of info on their forum as well.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

JCrow said:


> No problem. I used that website to build my AR pistol earlier this year. One other thing I did when I had doubts about a part or vendor I would look for reviews on www.AR15.com, there's tons of info on their forum as well.


I've been to AR15.com but it's been a while and honestly it's a bit overwhelming with the amount of info. available. 2Cool is much easier, and very friendly knowledgeable people. Anyone with advice on triggers? Something easy to install, moderate on price, and a good trigger pull in the 4-5 lbs. range. I'm using Primary Arms for some items since they're close to the house, friendly, and decent prices. My only gripe is that they're out of stock on so many items I want.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Wolf6151 said:


> I've been to AR15.com but it's been a while and honestly it's a bit overwhelming with the amount of info. available. 2Cool is much easier, and very friendly knowledgeable people. Anyone with advice on triggers? Something easy to install, moderate on price, and a good trigger pull in the 4-5 lbs. range. I'm using Primary Arms for some items since they're close to the house, friendly, and decent prices. My only gripe is that they're out of stock on so many items I want.


http://www.cmctriggers.com/index.html :texasflag


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Bill Springfield can tweek your standard trigger parts for a very acceptable trigger pull for small money. $48 including shipping, as I recall. Its not an AR Gold trigger, but its good value for the money. I have two of them. 

Bill S's contact info can be found on AR15.com. 

I also have an AR Gold trigger, and I simply love it.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

For an affordable option you can look at some of the 2 stage triggers such as RRA. I have read some people had issues, but the one I ran for many years was flawless with zero issues after thousands of rounds. I am running an ACT trigger and it breaks cleanly at 6 pounds. I have no issue with that on my non precision builds.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Spikes battle trigger is the best trigger for the money. $60. And a crisp 4-5 pull. You'll love it if you can find one. Try Aimsurplus.com. That's where I ordered men from. I also have cmc, and timney, The battle trigger is not as smooth as either of the drop ins but it's three times cheaper.


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Look at www.m4carbine.net Lots of great info and not as overwhelming as ar15 dot com


----------



## center19 (Jan 2, 2013)

Love the RRA 2-stage trigger - awesome at $99. I have used and love the CMC trigger as well as the Timney that currently resides in my AR10. Trigger choice all depends on your intended application. Lighter, low weight triggers are better suited for varmint and target applications whereas others are more adept at range/plinking and 3-gun or defensive shooting. JMHO.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I got the Spike's lower receiver and will be getting the Spikes upper receiver as well so that the finish matches. I've seen pictures of homemade AR's where the upper and lower didn't match because they were 2 different manufacturers made in different plants by different people. I'll be getting the Spike's BCG as well since it's an M16 BCG that I've heard good things about and it's priced a little lower than the BCM or RRA bolts. I'll be getting a BCM/Vltor Gunfighter Mod. 4 charging handle. I'm going with the Spike's Mil-Spec buffer tube assembly kit (tube, buffer, spring, etc...), I've read some good things about the Spike's ST-T2 heavy buffer and the price on the whole kit is fairly reasonable. I'll be using a Magpul Mil-Spec MOE stock, a Magpul aluminum trigger guard, a CMMG lower receiver parts kit minus the trigger and grip, a Magpul grip but not sure which one yet, and haven't decided on a trigger yet either. I know that I don't want a match trigger, this will be a Carbine for plinking and defensive use. That's as far as I've gotten, waiting on parts to come in. Primary arms is close to my house but they are out of alot of stuff. Once I get all the parts and get this put together then I'll turn my attention to what barrel, gas tube, handguard/rail, etc... that I want.


----------

